# What kind of set up do I need?



## fishjunky (Oct 22, 2014)

So let me state first I'm not 100% sure I need a jet, but I figured this would be the best place to ask.

I'm wanting a setup for my local river. I'm thinking something like a 1648 jon. The stretch I want to fish mostly is narrow... maybe 15 yards across in a lot of areas. Average depth is 3-4 ft, with some deeper holes and shallower sandbars. There a LOT of logjams.... some near the bank, some just under the surface all the way across so I would need something that I can scoot over a log with 2" of water flowing over, etc. There area some boulders in this area, but the bottom is mostly sand/silt. I think a center console would be best for scouting the best lane to run, but I know a guy that uses a tiller steer 25 hp outboard jet on the same stretch of river.

ALSO, I want the boat to be suitable for lake fishing. I would add a trolling motor, etc for this (might do 24-36v for pulling upcurrent in the river). I don't need to scream up and down the lake, most of our lakes are fairly small and have multiple ramps. 15 mph would be acceptable but more would be fine. My current boat goes 23 mph and it's more than fast enough, I usually run at 2/3-3/4 throttle on the 20 hp 4-stroke which is on a 13.5' semi-v tin boat. 

I want the whole set up to be fairly light (~1000 lbs if possible?). I live in the mountains and have some longer tows to get to certain places. 

So... what do I need? Outboard jet? Jetski/jonboat conversion? Prop tunnel hull? Regular jon and outboard with a prop guard? CMC Breakaway motor mount?

Thanks for some direction... I know almost nothing about jet motors and fishing on rivers from a boat.


----------



## overboard (Oct 22, 2014)

Sounds like a tunnel hull with a outboard jet should suit your needs, or the Jetski conversion. Forget the prop when you are talking inches of water. Check out what the other guy is running, if it works for him it should also work for you!


----------



## rktman (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a 1648 and you will need at least 40 hp at the motor(25 at the jet) to get on plane if the boat is not light.
They are a lot of fun on the river, but I would image it will seem very slow on the lake.


----------



## fishjunky (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 

What about a mud motor? I meant to include that in the list. I saw a video where a guy is going full speed in inches of water and then drives over small grassy islands full speed and keeps on knocking... it seemed as good as having an airboat. 

How would a jetski conversion type boat do on a calm lake? Speed, turning, etc.


----------



## JoshKeller (Oct 22, 2014)

where are you located? I may have exactly what you're looking for already set up.


----------



## fishjunky (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm in NC, but not really in the market right now... just pre-planning.


----------



## huntersdad (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like an air boat would work to, that way nothing is in the water but the hull


----------

